# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Tạo Hotkey kích hoạt button

## shopdochoihanoi

Mình đang gặp một vấn đề mà loay hoay mãi không giải quyết được, nhờ các bác chỉ giáo hộ:

Phần mềm mình đang dùng nó có một cái nút bấm, mỗi lần bấm nút này phải dùng chuột. Do nhu cầu phải bấm nút này thường xuyên, mình muốn tạo một hotkey (VD: Ctrl + A) để kích hoạt nút bấm này thay vì phải di chuột đến đấy rồi bấm.

Mình đã dùng thử AutoHotKey và AutoIt đều có lệnh bấm chuột tại một tọa độ nhất định, nhưng vấn đề nảy sinh là tọa độ của cái nút trên thỉnh thoảng lại thay đổi, trong khi AutoHotKey và AutoIt thì không xác định được UI control của cái nút bấm này.

Bác nào có giải pháp chỉ giúp, xin cám ơn nhiều. Đính kèm ảnh chụp màn hình. 
​

----------

